# Return/complain? Humidor 5-vegas



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

So i just got my *5 Vegas 100ct Century humidor *( cant post links yet..Google 5 vegas 100ct century humidor and it looks like a mix Spanish/Czech/Filipino graphic design) from cigarbid and this is my first high-end (for a pooboy) humidor. I realize the product was assembled by qualityimports.com so its CHINA made! and the things i noticed...

1) Hinge(s) are flimsy and there is a lot of play
2) Very annoying creak noise while opening/closing
3) Under the top cover one of the cedar panels are kinda loose if i flick it hard enough it might actually come apart.
4) $1=ehh i give it a C "slippy" (earlier i had a post about my Capri Glass top 25-50 ct and the seal resistance was a lot better than their acclaimed:_"SureSeal Technology insures optimum humidity control")
_
So i was wondering since this is my second humidor which is MSRP $175 and i got it for $61 (w/shipping) should i return it?

Miscellaneous Complaint: There is a stain inside the humidor like a white paint or chemical residue below the humidifier platform and its difficult to explain. I tried wipping it down with a cloth and distilled water but it wouldn't come out.

Outside: beautiful finish and polished to the touch. But AGAIN i find the same paint/chemical residue outside humidor and it seems to be trapped under the polish/wax finish.

I wish i can post pictures but im not at the 30 post mark.

This is my first time buying something from cigarbid and im within the 10-day window return policy should i do it? what are my chances? i never posted a customer complaint before--should i?

Erwin

PS: i was thinking to season it but it would be a waste of time if the hinges are loose and the "Tight Seal Technology" doesnt meet expectations and the top cedar panel looks poorly constructed.

One of the humidifier's magnet plate came off and the adhesive insert is horrible. (not going to use it since i have 1/2lb of heartfelt 65% beads on the way).


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

If you are not happy see if you can return it. If I wasn't totally happy with it it would bother me for as long as I had it.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm not sure of the return policies at CBID but if their company policies are like ours then notify their customer service of your complaints and they should exchange or refund it for you at no cost if it's within their return policies.

Again, it's up to their policies but I'm not _quite _ sure if what you've listed will be something they consider a defect in workmanship enough to refund it after their return period (30 days with us, dunno it with them) so be sure you get your complaints in quickly.

Stuff happens, and sometimes poor quality merchandise is sold and shipped. Give them the chance to make it right IMHO and you might be happier with the outcome. I'm sure they'd prefer that to you having a bad taste in your mouth and not buying from them again (or worse, telling your friends not to buy from them).

Again, I know _nothing_ about cbid or their policies etc. I'm just saying how I know I'd feel if you bought it from me. Bad experiences rarely lead to repeat customers (or referrals) even if they don't complain so we're motivated to make it right as best we can.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

10) Returns Policy
Where applicable, every product we sell is backed by a returns policy. If you have questions about particular products, please contact [email protected] before bidding on merchandise. Most, but not all, products are covered by the following returns policy.

Within 10 days of shipment, CigarBid.com offers return privileges and refunds for shortages, missing, damaged or defective items only. All other sales are final. Should a return be necessary, please note the following:

1. You must have an assigned Return Merchandise Authorization (RMA) number before the merchandise can be returned. No unauthorized returns will be accepted.
2. All returns must be in original condition, complete with any accessories and in original unopened packaging.
3. CigarBid.com will refund your credit card after the product has been received, inspected and tested. If the product is not found to be defective upon inspection, we will charge a 15% restocking fee, plus shipping costs.
4. CigarBid.com may elect, at its discretion, to replace defective merchandise in lieu of a refund.
5. CigarBid.com cannot supply return freight instructions for merchandise shipped to a foreign APO/FPO address. While we will issue an RMA number, all return freight charges are the responsibility of the buyer.

11) About CigarBid Products
All cigars auctioned on CigarBid are brand new and in perfect condition, fresh from the manufacturer. All cigar products are stored in a controlled environment under optimum humidity and temperature conditions until shipped. We recommend storing and protecting your cigar purchases in a humidified environment upon receipt of products. CigarBid cannot be held responsible for cigars that are not treated properly by winning bidders. Please contact CigarBid.com if you have any questions about the proper care of fine cigars. All merchandise and non-cigar products are new, unless otherwise stated. If you have questions, please check with CigarBid.com prior to placing a bid. CigarBid.com disclaims all other warranties or conditions, whether express or implied, including, without limitation, implied warranties or conditions of merchantability, or fitness for a particular purpose.

12) Exchange Policy
All items are offered on a limited time basis, as long as supplies last. CigarBid.com cannot guarantee continued availability, nor be responsible for a replacement item if an item is unexpectedly out of stock, defective or is missing parts. The dynamic nature of the auction makes it impossible for us to replace or exchange merchandise that is out of stock, defective or missing parts. We do not reserve inventory for replacement or exchanges. However, we may offer such items again in the future as supplies permit.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sam is giving your quality advice here...time is of the essence to get your issues resolved. Pictures to CBID will "help" you in your case so that there isn't the constant back and forth emails involving what you consider defects. If the hinges are loose that is enough for me to return it...those need to be of quality material and in working order or you are compromising on the integrity and how it will keep RH. Adhesives on the hygrometers are notorious for not sticking and I don't use them,,,just keep inside the humidor loose.

CBID is pretty good about taking care of your purchases so the sooner you are in communication with them the better your dealing with them. Good luck.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I think you mean the 5 vegas tradicion humidor and not the century one. Its the tradicion, that has that scene on it. I have a few of them, and they are very dependable humidors. 
All of them gotten off cbid. I dropped one and it got broken all over, but it still keeps rh rock solid. 
I dont know if the century and tradicion are the same, with just a different facade, but if yours is no good, I would seriously try to exchange it, and not give up on the model. You will come to appreciate it. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Sam is giving your quality advice here...time is of the essence to get your issues resolved. Pictures to CBID will "help" you in your case so that there isn't the constant back and forth emails involving what you consider defects. If the hinges are loose that is enough for me to return it...those need to be of quality material and in working order or you are compromising on the integrity and how it will keep RH. Adhesives on the hygrometers are notorious for not sticking and I don't use them,,,just keep inside the humidor loose.
> 
> CBID is pretty good about taking care of your purchases so the sooner you are in communication with them the better your dealing with them. Good luck.


+1 
Gary is giving you sound advise here heed his direction warning.
Not notifying the vendor within set time restraints. Can lead to unanswered e-mails long drawn out threads about how unhappy you are with their product/ service. We recently had one of those on here yuck. You might also want to check out Don's thread on getting what you pay for. Then you might want to return it. Save your money till you can afford something better.:blabla:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Take pics, call AND email. Send it back. Time's a wastin'.


----------

